# Guide Bushes for difficult to fit routers



## btapps (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I bit the bullet and went to see a machinist today. Got sick of hunting this part and that adapter to fit my routers. Guess what, he will have 2 sized guidebushes to fit my router within a week. And at only AUD$40 each precision machined.


----------



## btapps (Jun 23, 2010)

btapps said:


> Well I bit the bullet and went to see a machinist today. Got sick of hunting this part and that adapter to fit my routers. Guess what, he will have 2 sized guidebushes to fit my router within a week. And at only AUD$40 each precision machined.


Nope, he made a mess of it, so I decided to try something and it worked. Grabbed a piece of 6mm MDF and turned a disc, cut a 30mm hole in the centre, fitted it to the base and set the Leigh guidebushes into it. Will now make them out of perspex. I will also post a couple of piccies as I do them (just for Harry)


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Trend make a series of sub-bases which fit most routers and take their guide bushes (which are the same as Elu/deWalt small router guide bushes)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

btapps said:


> Nope, he made a mess of it, so I decided to try something and it worked. Grabbed a piece of 6mm MDF and turned a disc, cut a 30mm hole in the centre, fitted it to the base and set the Leigh guidebushes into it. Will now make them out of perspex. I will also post a couple of piccies as I do them (just for Harry)


Brian, whilst I eagerly look forward to the photos., believe me, they will be welcomed by all members, as I've said on so many occasions, "a picture is worth a thousand words". I have never understood why photo shoots are not the norm on this forum.


----------

